# When vehicle is being towed, remove fuses F15, F23, F26 and F27 ???



## cruzeuse (Jun 5, 2017)

I am about to tow my 2017 Chevy Cruze (manual transmission) for the first time. Usually towing time is anywhere between 2 to 5 hours maybe 5 -10 times per year, so not every often. 

The user manual states: "To prevent the battery from draining while the vehicle is being towed, remove fuses F15, F23, F26 and F27 from the instrument-panel fuse block."

Question: Does anybody has any experience with leaving the fuses in (not removing them) ??? 

If it affects only the battery I am not so concerned but can I damage the car by towing it with the fuses still plugged in?

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruzeuse said:


> The user manual states: "To prevent the battery from draining while the vehicle is being towed, remove fuses F15, F23, F26 and F27 from the instrument-panel fuse block."


Since this is a Gen 2, what do those fuses power? I'm guessing that towing tends to keep the car "awake" and thus drain the battery faster than if parked. 

Without a clamp meter to measure the drain, it's hard to give advice. While the car may survive just fine, I'd think a deep discharge would shorten the battery life - perhaps leading to a no-start condition after a tow on a battery that's reached end-of-life.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm lost, are we flat towing with accessory on? Was pulling the fuses the equiv of Transport Mode or better?


----------



## cruzeuse (Jun 5, 2017)

The manual gives the following information for the fuses that are recommended to be removed when the vehicle is flat towed (all 4 wheels on the ground) behind another vehicle (in this case an RV).
Fuse F15: Body Control Module 1
Fuse F23: Passive Entry / Passive Start
Fuse F26: Ignition Switch
Fuse F2: Blower

Obviously, I will be turning everything off (AC, Blower, Radio, ...) when the car is being towed.

The key suppose to be in the "ACC/ASSESSORY" (1) position while being towed
FYI, there are 4 ignition key positions:
0) Stopping the Engine/LOCK/OFF
1) ACC/ASSESSORY
2) ON/RUN
3) START

My concern is not so much the battery but I am wondering whether I could damage the car (somehow) by leaving the fuses in while towing the vehicle ???

Thanks for everyone's feedback !!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Best to use one of these, 825 bucks.










With a FWD, good question, would your odometer be clocking? Another good question, where are the towing hooks. Suppose you can use chains to the wishbones. Course, another question is how are you towing it? Those fenders do have brake and directional signal lamps.

What is your towing vehicle? Guess I have these questions as well, have a motorhome with a class III hitch on it, kicked this around. For one thing, don't want to be in a situation where you have to back up. Just mounted a bike rack on it.

We always used our 04 Cavalier to carry our kayak, requires both front and rear tie downs. And every car top carrier I looked at requires a front tie down, where are the tow hooks on the Cruze, but not only the Cruze, all small vehicles are this way, even crossovers, all plastic up front. Just threw in the towel, 88 Supra got this job, massive tow hooks, Cavalier was the same way. 

Know there is a 50 mile limit with an AT, good question on an AT, but if the front wheels ain't turning should not be a problem. Also a brain twister why those fuses have to be removed, can't even visualize how any kind of towing bar could be used on these things. Did use a towing bar on my Model A to get it home, but had to disconnect the steering linkage first. Not an easy job with a steering rack. 

Ha, new problems that were never problems before.


----------



## cruzeuse (Jun 5, 2017)

With a FWD, good question, would your odometer be clocking? 


 Newer car models should not but I don’t know for sure, yet.
 
Another good question, where are the towing hooks. Suppose you can use chains to the wishbones. 


Installed Blue Ox baseplate! blueox.com/products/baseplates/bx1698-chevy-cruze-limited-all-models/
 
Course, another question is how are you towing it? 


Behind a RV / flat towing / four wheels down.
 
Those fenders do have brake and directional signal lamps.


Installed electrical cable harness in the Cruze such that I can use build in lights and indicator when in tow / electrically connected to RV.
 
What is your towing vehicle? 


31 foot Class C RV
 
Guess I have these questions as well, have a motorhome with a class III hitch on it, kicked this around. 


I do have a Class III hitch
 
For one thing, don't want to be in a situation where you have to back up. 


I am very careful when driving to avoid situation like this otherwise I unhitch!
 
Just mounted a bike rack on it.


Use double hitch: amazon.com/Bicycle-Receiver-Adapter-Extender-Extension/dp/B000P6CJ9O
 
We always used our 04 Cavalier to carry our kayak, requires both front and rear tie downs. And every car top carrier I looked at requires a front tie down, where are the tow hooks on the Cruze, but not only the Cruze, all small vehicles are this way, even crossovers, all plastic up front. 


This is where the baseplate comes in handy! Hook up loops for safety chains!
 
Know there is a 50 mile limit with an AT, good question on an AT, but if the front wheels ain't turning should not be a problem. 


Sorry I don’t know what an AT is?
 
Also a brain twister why those fuses have to be removed, can't even visualize how any kind of towing bar could be used on these things. Did use a towing bar on my Model A to get it home, but had to disconnect the steering linkage first. Not an easy job with a steering rack.


Wheels will just follow direction as long steering wheel is not looked in. Not a problem!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting with that BlueOx like a front trailer hitch, that with the combination of that trailer dolly would give a secure means of hauling it. 

But there are alternatives, my two gals wanted to go camping last fall, and in no way I could take them, had other commitments. Scare to death to drive our motorhome, so they found an Airbnb to stay in, just as cheap as what camp grounds charge, got 40 mph gallon instead of 12. Had a great time, and was much cheaper. 

RV dealers around here are loaded with stock, keep on getting more with no buyers. Ha, using mine for more of a moving van, can put it three rooms of furniture. And the only way to bring a large flat screen home. Sure glad I had it a couple of weeks ago, six inches of rain and a power failure. Started up the generator so I could plug in my sump pump. Nice hot cup of coffee with the microwave.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruzeuse said:


> The key suppose to be in the "ACC/ASSESSORY" (1) position while being towed


That explains a lot. The car is "on" but the engine isn't running - so no charging. The pulled fuses is to prevent a dead battery.

If you don't pull the fuse, you'll either have a dead battery or shorter battery life due to the added discharge cycle. (Car batteries do NOT like to be deeply discharged. Their primary job is to start the car - not to run it.)

If you want, you can try and put a clamp meter on the battery, put the car into the ACC position and see what the current draw is.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Never Mind!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JDH said:


> Never Mind!


Never mind what?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

cruzeuse said:


> I am about to tow my 2017 Chevy Cruze (manual transmission) for the first time. Usually towing time is anywhere between 2 to 5 hours maybe 5 -10 times per year, so not every often.
> 
> The user manual states: "To prevent the battery from draining while the vehicle is being towed, remove fuses F15, F23, F26 and F27 from the instrument-panel fuse block."
> 
> ...


I'm no expert on the 2017 Cruze but I have done a lot of RV towing, both flat-towing and dolly. In my opinion your answer lies with the beginning of the manual quote..."To prevent the battery from draining while the vehicle is being towed...". 

It sounds like you've done some towing before and are already familiar with the concerns about battery drain. Since the key has to be set to ACC, the battery can drain down a bit if you happen to do long distances on your journey (some folks go 10-12 hrs a day). Leaving the ACC on for that long can put a drain on a weak battery, especially in hot summer weather. 

I would venture to guess if there were anything different about the 2017 Cruze when it comes to flat-towing, there would be special precautions/warnings in the manual in addition to the usual concerns about battery drain. 

If you don't want to pull the fuses, just be mindful of how long your ACC had been on while towing. Some folks will jump in the towed car while stopped for lunch and just start it up for 5 minutes to keep a charge on the battery. 

I say go for it, you already sound like you've done your homework with the hitch, wiring, etc.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Also, there was a question about mileage recording while towing. 

If the Cruze is like most other cars it will NOT record miles on the odometer while flat-towing with ignition set to ACC position. Hence one reason a CarFax report may necessarily be accurate if a vehicle has been flat-towed...won't reflect actual road miles on the chassis, suspension and differential.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Never mind what?


At first I missed the (manual transmission) in the op, something about my brain and processing parenthesis, which I saw after I asked which it was.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Flat-Towing Cruze Automatics*

This thread got me wondering if the Cruze w/Auto trans could be flat-towed. I used to own a 2002 Tacoma Prerunner w/Auto trans and was able to tow on all four wheels behind my RV thanks to a driveshaft disconnect made by Remco Industries. The Remco driveshaft disconnect was awesome and very reliable.

I checked the Remco website today (Remco : The Towing Experts) and did some random checks on Cruze automatics. For model years 2016-17, there are no Remco products that will allow flat-towing Cruze automatics, gas or diesel. Also there are NO Remco products for flat-towing Cruze diesel automatics, period. So any of the above automatic trans vehicles would need to be towed either on a dolly or car carrier trailer.

However, Remco DOES make a Transmission Pump (approx $1,400) for pre-2016 Cruze models with automatic transmission. I have no personal experience with the Transmission Pump, perhaps someone else here has. 

If interested in more detail, check out Remco : The Towing Experts and use their vehicle-specific page to determine if they have something that will work for flat-towing your Cruze automatic.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Early AT's had the pump rotated by the driveshaft, did that so you could push start them, but had to go around 30 mph. Then they moved it to the front, if your starter or batter was dead, out of luck. Created new problems with a locking steering wheel and have to be in park before you can switch it off. 65 Buick has no problems in pulling a 15' camper, but in 1974, picked up a 22 footer Class C for practically nothing, energy crisis, over 3,000 motorhome manufacturers went broke.

Back then was only a buck to camp, use to go to Devils Lake, had the whole park to ourselves, today, have to make reservations a year ahead and 40 bucks per night. 

Good question on that 50 mile limit with an AT, if in neutral with a FWD, not very much is turning on the inside, differential is part of the AT, that would be turning splashing fluid around.

Did make some mods to both my boat and motorhome, installed an auxiliary electric fuel pump, both have carbs, and if they sit for a couple weeks, fuel bowl is dry, had to crank the engine for a good 30 seconds before they would start. Now switch on the pump first and start instantly. Other was adding a maintenance charger, diode isolated so would not discharge the battery, motorhome has three, have a switch I close for the two cabin batteries with the third so always stay fully charge. Boat just has one, but pull that battery out for the winter time.

They say the happiest day from the day you buy a boat is the day you sell it, sure have to watch out for frost and make darn sure the block and manifold has all the water removed, wanted this for my grandkids, but they have a lot more fun in our kayak.

Seems like having a dolly is the best bet, but if only used five times per year, where do you store it? Then where are the towing hooks? 04 Cavalier had them, maybe should try to find a good used one down south someplace.

Sounds like this towed vehicle already has that trailer light package, one more wire from the towing vehicle could keep that battery fully charged while driving.

Few years ago, price of gas shot up to $4.75 a gallon, motorhome stayed parked that year. RV dealers around here charge 125 bucks per hour, definitely a DIY project. See some $300,000 ones on craiglist, low miles, few years old, can't even get $80,000.00 for them. Mine is only costing me around $150.00 per year for insurance and license plates. Instead of living in a $300,000.00 home, should live in a $10,000.00 home with a $300,000.00 motorhome parked in the driveway, this way my property taxes would be next to nothing.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Why not just disconnect the battery?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Why not just disconnect the battery?


That's definitely an option, many people install a battery disconnect when doing extensive towing. 

In my experience both flat-towing (02 Toyota Tacoma) and dolly towing (09 VW Jetta TDI) I never had a problem leaving the towed vehicle ignition set on ACC, even for trips up to 8 hours. Never did remove any fuses or disconnect the battery.

However as a precaution, I would definitely start the vehicle at the end of the day and let the towed vehicle idle for 5 minutes or so just to maintain a decent charge. And I always carried a battery charger in the RV just in case.

Again, I can't speak to the OP's question specific to the Cruze with M/T and why the recommendation to remove fuses. Perhaps others here might know if there's a reason other than prevention of battery drain...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, certainly was criticized by my in-law tent campers, well, ex-in-laws now about having a motorhome. What do you mean, I can only listen to my music on a 6 by 9" speaker, watch TV on a 12" screen, that 500 watt microwave takes forever, and have to listen to that very noisy overhead air conditioner. Isn't this roughing it enough? 

Ha, already had my share of tent camping in my military days, only half of the top half of a tent, no screens, no bottom, anything could crawl under, would get wet in the rain, and had to curl up with a guy so you wouldn't freeze to death.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

One question I have is why the car has to be towed in the ACC position? I'm guessing it's to make sure that the steering wheel lock never engages. If that's the only reason, I think I'd disable the lock. That makes for one less thing to remember to do when towing.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> One question I have is why the car has to be towed in the ACC position? I'm guessing it's to make sure that the steering wheel lock never engages. If that's the only reason, I think I'd disable the lock. That makes for one less thing to remember to do when towing.


Yes, ACC position to unlock steering, no other reason.


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

if you only need the tow dolly a few times a year why not rent one from u-haul? or save up a tax return to buy a tow dolly? then only the rear tires are turning thus less wear on the rest of the suspension/drive train. Just a thought.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

The OM says that ATs need to be towed on either a tow dolly or on a car hauler. Oddly, I may be towing mine from CA to TX next summer. Questions: 1) Are you using the vehicle's lights? 2) If so, what connector do you have on the front of your vehicle, to interface with the tow vehicle? The 6-pin and 7-pin connectors have a wire for charging battery(ies) on whatever is being towed. I'm looking into finding a way to use the tail lights, even on a flat bed. Already got my wife's CR-V set up, for if we tow hers.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

To use the towed vehicle’s lighting you would need to install a Dinghy Wiring Kit. Curt Mfg has one, there’s also a company called Hopkins, not sure if they have a solution for the Cruze. 

Here’s the Curt product for a 2014 Gen 1 Cruze Diesel:

https://www.curtmfg.com/HitchLookup/find?year=2014&make=Chevrolet&model=Cruze#tab=undefined


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

They might also suggest removing some of these fuses for safety reasons, such as not accidentally starting the car with the passive start button. It could also help avoid error codes and computer problems. But, it's probably mostly to save the battery. Removing the BCM fuse basically disables all electronics inside the car. Without it, you won't be able to turn on the lights, roll down the windows, or listen to the radio. 

It's not that hard to remove the fuses, so why not just do it?


----------

